# اللهجات المشرقية: أعطى، يعطي، أعط



## arabiclearner

السلام عليكم,

باللهخات المشرقية, كيف يقال الفعل : (أعطى, يعطي, أعط )؟  فإنني لاحظت أن هذه الفعل يختلف من منطقة إلى منطقة شكلاََ, مثلا قد سمعت: (انطى و ادي). لاحظوا يا إخواني و أخوات, أني لا أسألكم عن مرادفات زاءذة للكلمة (أعطى), بل أسأل عن اﻷفعال المعاصرة التي مشتاقة منه في اللهخات الحالية.

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر: إدِّي ، أو بالـ«بلدي» ممكن نقول عاطي.
إدّيهالي ، عاطيهالي
إضافة إلى كلمات مشابهة في المعنى لكن يحدّد السياق إستخدامها، مثلاً «ناوِل»
بالمناسبة مجموعة اللهجات اللي بتسأل عنها إسمها اللهجات المَشْرِقِيَّة


----------



## arabiclearner

إسكندراني said:


> في مصر: إدِّي ، أو بالـ«بلدي» ممكن نقول عاطي.
> إدّيهالي ، عاطيهالي
> إضافة إلى كلمات مشابهة في المعنى لكن يحدّد السياق إستخدامها، مثلاً «ناوِل»
> بالمناسبة مجموعة اللهجات اللي بتسأل عنها إسمها اللهجات المَشْرِقِيَّة



شكرا جزيلا للتنبيه, يا إسكندراني.  

بنسبة اللفظ الذي ذكرته:  (إدّيهالي), هل تقولون أيضا: (اديه لي) بضمير المذكر المتصل (ه) بدلا من (ها) أم هل ليس هناك تفريق بين استعمالهما في هذه السياقة مهما كان المفعول به مذكرا ام لا؟

ثانيا, هل هو ممكن أن  تصرف الفعل (إدّيهالي) ماضيا و مضارعا؟

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## إسكندراني

بادّي
بتدّي
بتدّو
بيدّو
(الأمر: إدّي) 
(ماضي: إدّا، إدّت، إدّيتو، إدّو)

هو
ها
هم

لي
له
لها
لهم

أو ممكن «أدّاني دا» حيث عكسنا الفاعل والمفعول به
(أشعر أنّ مصدر الكلمة من القصحة: أدّىٰ - استخدامها يكون بنفس الطريقة)


----------



## clevermizo

في بلاد الشام الفعل هو نفس الفعل الفصيح: أعطى، يعطى. ولكن في العادة الفعل الماضي يُلفظ عَطـَى وليس أعْطـَى بسبب ندرة وجود الأفعال التي على الوزن أفْعَلَ في هذه اللهجات. في اللهجة السورية (واللبنانية وأتصور أنه يشبه الفعل الفلسطيني أو الأردني):

في الماضي: عَطيت، عَطيت، عطيتي ("طي" تُلفظ ṭē ) ، عطى، عطت، عطينا، عطيتو، عطو.
في المضارع: بَعطي، اِبْتــَعطي، ابْـتـَعطي، بْيـَعطي (قد يلفظه الفلسطينيون هنا "بــِعْطي" وليس "بْيــَعطي")، اِبـْتـَعطي، اِمْنـَعطي، اِبــْتــَعطو، بــْيـَعطو (أو بــِعْطو).
الأمر: عَطي، عَطي، عَطو (أو قد تكون "أعطي، أعطي، أعطو").

إنّ في الأوزان كــ"اِبتعطي" البـاء دائما ساكنة ولكن ال"اِ" تُسدخدم لتسهيل اللفظ إذا كان الفعل أول كلمة في الجملة أو يلي كلمة في نهايتها كونسونان. إذا كان الكلمة التي تسبق الفعل في نهايتها حرف علة، فهذه الـ"اِ" ليست مفروضة.


----------



## Josh_

اسمح لي بتصويبات بسيطة:



إسكندراني said:


> في مصر: إدِّي ،


أظن إنك تقصد الفعْل الماضي للمعلوم الذي ضميره غائب مذكر مفرد، أي هو. إذا كان هذا صحيحًا فيُكتب "إدى" بألف مقصورة ولا "إدي" بياء.
أظن إن هذا كان مجرد خطأً مطبعيًا. ولكنه أدى إلى خطأ ثانٍ:




> إدّيهالي


 يُكتب "إدّاهالي" بألف -- تُبدَل الألف المقصورة ألفًا عندما يتصل ضميرٌ بالفعْل لأن اتصال ضمير بألف مقصورة (ى) مستحيل.




إسكندراني said:


> أو ممكن «أدّاني دا» حيث عكسنا الفاعل والمفعول به


أظن إنك تقصد عكْس المفعولين لأن الفاعل (ضمير مستتر) هو -- أي هو إدّاهالي وهو إداني دي. 

ولكنني أظن أنه يقصد شيئًا آخر:



arabiclearner said:


> بنسبة اللفظ الذي ذكرته: (إدّيهالي), هل تقولون أيضا: (اديه لي) بضمير المذكر المتصل (ه) بدلا من (ها) أم هل ليس هناك تفريق بين استعمالهما في هذه السياقة مهما كان المفعول به مذكرا ام لا؟


بالطبع، عندما يكون المفعول به مؤنثًا نستعمل الضمير المؤنث -- إداهـا -- وعندما يكون مذكرًا نستعمل الضمير المذكر -- إداه -- ولكن عندما لا يُعرف إذا كان المفعول به مؤنثًا أم مذكرًا فمن العادة أن يُستعمل الضمير المؤنث. 
هل هذا ما تقصد؟ 



> ثانيا, هل هو ممكن أن تصرف الفعل (إدّيهالي) ماضيا و مضارعا؟


أحيانا، نطق الكلمات العامية ليس واضحًا في الكتابة العربية ويصبح واضحًا عند النقحرة إلى حروف لاتينية فإذا وددت النظر إلى نقحرة إدى (وتصريفه) انقر هنا.


----------



## WadiH

في السعودية:

عطى - يِعطي - اعط
والمبني للمجهول عِطِي - يِعْطى
واسم الفاعل مِعطي (والمؤنث مِعطية)
واسم المفعول مِعْطى (والمؤنث مِعطاة)


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> (أشعر أنّ مصدر الكلمة من القصحة: أدّىٰ - استخدامها يكون بنفس الطريقة)



لا شك أنها هي نفسها "أدّى" الفصيحة.  في الفصحى قد يقال "أدّاها إليه" أي أعطاها إياه.  هذا الفعل هو الشائع في جدة ومكة والمدينة على فكرة.


----------



## Mahaodeh

في العراق تقلب العين نونا: إنطى (أحيانا نطى) ينطي إنطي.


----------



## WadiH

Mahaodeh said:


> في العراق تقلب العين نونا: إنطى (أحيانا نطى) ينطي إنطي.



نعم ويسمى هذا لدى علماء اللغة المتقدمين بـ"الإنطاء".


----------

